# Enneagram types as pokemon



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1w9: espeon
1w2: kangaskhan 
2w1: chansey
2w3: growlithe
3w2: charizard
3w4: persian
4w3: cubone
4w5: smeargle
5w4: alakazam
5w6: magnamite
6w5: teddiursa
6w7: quagsire
7w6: wooper
7w8: gengar
8w7: gyrados
8w9: lugia
9w8: slowking
9w1: mew


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

mew 

there's no way you can catch me!


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Hmm...
1w9: Meditite
2w3: Mew
4w5: Smeargle
5w4: Alakazam, Mewtwo
7w6: Pachirisu
8w9: Machamp
That's all I can think of at the moment  I'll edit when I think of more.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

Espeon is so 1w9 Hahah.
But Lugia can't be a 8w9 because Lugia has a man voice and I'm an 8w9. I think 8w9 should be Zoroark.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Meowth (from the show) is a 6w7.


----------



## Aaron Boal (Jun 2, 2011)

Aww Quagsire. It should be something like Togepi lol.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

I always loved Alakazam :]


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

lol I've never heard of smeargle  then again i never got into pokemon...but I love Rapidash, the fire unicorn horse thing. lol


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Can I be Charmeleon rather than Charizard? I want to be lazy and without wings.


----------



## pericles (Apr 16, 2011)

Charizard : 8w9 (sexual variant)
Onix: 6w5 
Totodile : 7w8
Pikachu : 6w7

Charizard a three? haha. It is like, the _angriest_ pokémon.

What about the characters?
I'd say Ash is a 3w2 , Brock a 9w1 , and Misty a 6w7. Giovanni is an obvious eight.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm a Quagsire. Derp. :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

pericles said:


> Charizard : 8w9 (sexual variant)
> Onix: 6w5
> Totodile : 7w8
> Pikachu : 6w7
> ...


Charizard is either 7w8, 8w7 or 3w2. he does not have a w9 bone in his body


----------



## Eiderdrown (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Pokemon mystery dungeon? At the start of the game, you answered a poorly assembled personality quiz for the pokemon you would play as..based on pokemon natures etc.

I remember answering it truthfully..always mudkips and psyducks... (Calm and relaxed natures for a type 9 guy)..I can say it's somewhat valid
Well it's silly but it's a contribution...but nintendo approved of this :shocked:


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

*tear drop*
I'm...I'm a Mew! XD XD
I agree, 9w1 seems quite Mew-ish.

Charizard-7w8
Mewtwo-8w9? 3w4?
Alakazam-5w6
Lugia-4w3 or another 9 I can't tell
Eevee-3w4
Gengar-6w7?
The Legendary Birds-7w8, though Articuno may be a 4w5
Suicune-6w5
Hoh-oh??
Dragonite-2w3
Dragonaire-1w2

That's all for tonight folks.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I havent been into pokemon since the original three versions first came out, so really I really only know the first what was it, 150?
I also havent read too much on the different enneagrams or know too much about the w's (w stand for wing if i remember right? just a branch off the 1st number?) and variables of. 

All I know is that I always get one of two answers when I take the tests and those are: 5w9 (most of the time and seems tofit more) and 9w5. Havent seen a pokemon listed for either of those yet, anybody care to take a stab at it?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I knew there was a reason Gengar was my favorite Pokemon. That ghost got swag. :wink:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Roland787 said:


> I havent been into pokemon since the original three versions first came out, so really I really only know the first what was it, 150?
> I also havent read too much on the different enneagrams or know too much about the w's (w stand for wing if i remember right? just a branch off the 1st number?) and variables of.
> 
> All I know is that I always get one of two answers when I take the tests and those are: 5w9 (most of the time and seems tofit more) and 9w5. Havent seen a pokemon listed for either of those yet, anybody care to take a stab at it?


because 5w9 and 9w5 don't exist

anyway, I'll humor you with the original 150

1w9: ???
1w2: Khangaskhan
2w1: chansey
2w3: growlithe
3w2: Charizard
3w4: Persian
4w3: Cubone
4w5: ???
5w4: Alakazam
5w6: Magnamite
6w5: ???
6w7: Pikachu 
7w6: Squirtle
7w8: Gengar
8w7: Gyrados 
8w9: Mewtwo
9w8: Slowbro
9w1: Eevee


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> because 5w9 and 9w5 don't exist
> 
> anyway, I'll humor you with the original 150
> 
> ...


They dont exist? As I said I do not know much aboutthe enneagram so I just assumed that my main one was 5 and then my second highest one was for 9 so I just assumed that I was 5w9. Could you clarify on this or direct me to an explanatory article that would inform me on this mystery?

I guess I could also go check out the enneagram subform though and see if I can find somethin myself, lol; Ill go do this now


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Roland787 said:


> They dont exist? As I said I do not know much aboutthe enneagram so I just assumed that my main one was 5 and then my second highest one was for 9 so I just assumed that I was 5w9. Could you clarify on this or direct me to an explanatory article that would inform me on this mystery?
> 
> I guess I could also go check out the enneagram subform though and see if I can find somethin myself, lol; Ill go do this now


it's simple really, the 9 points go around on the circle and have influence from a type on either side of them. for instance
1s can be 1w9 or 1w2
2s can be 2w1 or 2w3
3s can be 3w2 or 3w4
4s can be 4w3 or 4w5
5s can be 5w4 or 5w6
6s can be 6w5 or 6w7
7s can be 7w6 or 7w8
8s can be 8w7 or 8w9
9s can be 9w8 or 9w1


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> I knew there was a reason Gengar was my favorite Pokemon. That ghost got swag. :wink:


I think he's also ENTP ^_^


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> it's simple really, the 9 points go around on the circle and have influence from a type on either side of them. for instance
> 1s can be 1w9 or 1w2
> 2s can be 2w1 or 2w3
> 3s can be 3w2 or 3w4
> ...


Oh okay, gotchya. so I would be 5wX where X is either 4 or 6 (forget which one it was when I took it last), depending on which one was higher?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Roland787 said:


> Oh okay, gotchya. so I would be 5wX where X is either 4 or 6 (forget which one it was when I took it last), depending on which one was higher?


 basically (assuming your test was accurate, which 99.99% of the time it isn't lol)


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> basically (assuming your test was accurate, which 99.99% of the time it isn't lol)


well each time I have taken it, which was only once recently but have taken them about four or five other times in the past and each time my two top ones were 5 and 9 and both (just the single ones with no dual/tri wings) seemed fairly accurate description.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Roland787 said:


> well each time I have taken it, which was only once recently but have taken them about four or five other times in the past and each time my two top ones were 5 and 9 and both (just the single ones with no dual/tri wings) seemed fairly accurate description.


generally the test result descriptions are surface level and don't capture the underlying essence of enneagram very well


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Ah, well then I guess I got four descriptions to read in more detail later when I have more time


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Roland787 said:


> Ah, well then I guess I got four descriptions to read in more detail later when I have more time


Since you've chosen 5, these might be the most useful threads. Timeless' is a really, really detailed in-depth one in all the types that's why I am putting his first with a few others.

http://personalitycafe.com/type-5-f...e-five-investigator-timeless-description.html
http://personalitycafe.com/type-5-forum-investigator/9160-type-five-variant-stackings.html
http://personalitycafe.com/type-5-forum-investigator/8563-overview-five-its-wings.html
http://personalitycafe.com/type-5-forum-investigator/8092-type-five-misidentifications.html


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

BroNerd said:


> Meowth (from the show) is a 6w7.


Yes, I think Meowth is a better 6w7.

roud:

What would Mew Two be? An unhealthy 8w7?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> because 5w9 and 9w5 don't exist
> 
> anyway, I'll humor you with the original 150
> 
> ...


Pika Pika! <3

I love Eevee, mang. 

Why is Mew Two an 8w9 versus an 8w7? Aren't 8w7 more volatile?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Would having Abra being the missing 4w5 be a bit of a stretch? I'm basing on appearance and it's being psychic type.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Why is Mew Two an 8w9 versus an 8w7? Aren't 8w7 more volatile?


Because Mewtwo spends all its time in a cave, resting and preparing to be challenged, rather than actively going out on rampages (like Gyarados would). It conserves its energy for when it's provoked, rather than going out after others.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> Because Mewtwo spends all its time in a cave, resting and preparing to be challenged, rather than actively going out on rampages (like Gyarados would). It conserves its energy for when it's provoked, rather than going out after others.


Ahh...cool. Thanks.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Pika Pika! <3
> I love Eevee, mang.
> Why is Mew Two an 8w9 versus an 8w7? Aren't 8w7 more volatile?


 8w9s are volatile too when they're disheartened or distressed. even though Mewtwo is bent on revenge, he has an overall calm presence and his anger is like the "erupting volcano" of an 8w9


----------



## newnameything (May 30, 2011)

Snorlax is the ultimate 9w1 

And Jigglypuff is what, a 3w2?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> Because Mewtwo spends all its time in a cave, resting and preparing to be challenged, rather than actively going out on rampages (like Gyarados would). It conserves its energy for when it's provoked, rather than going out after others.


This is why I also think Mewtwo is an 8w9.


----------



## SillyMcGoose (Apr 2, 2012)

I just want everyone to know.. this thread is like a nerd omelette. I might be in heaven, until we reach the point of trying to pick a Pokemon for every tritype. 


P.S. 648 = Darkrai "To protect itself (and presumably allies) it afflicts those around it with nightmares. However, it means no harm."


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

I have always loved Cubone :3 
So elitist and moody, I love it


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

I think that Eevee is a better 3w2. It adapts to be whatever the "trainer" needs it to be. Or is there a chameleon pokemon? That would work too.


----------



## SillyMcGoose (Apr 2, 2012)

mpobrien said:


> Or is there a chameleon pokemon?


Ask and ye shall receive.. Kecleon. 

(I had a picture, but alas, I'm too new to post it. Google away, folks! Google away!)


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

SillyMcGoose said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.. Kecleon.
> 
> (I had a picture, but alas, I'm too new to post it. Google away, folks! Google away!)












C:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

mpobrien said:


> I think that Eevee is a better 3w2. It adapts to be whatever the "trainer" needs it to be. Or is there a chameleon pokemon? That would work too.


I think Eevee is 9w1 or phobic 6w7


----------

